# 3-1 Six mile corner report



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

Some reports of walleyes showing up shallow but the deep bite is more consistent.

Still lots of walleyes being caught on Audubon. The bite is better deep but the fish are mostly on the small side. Fish 36 to 50 feet of water with Genz Worms and red trebles tipped with minnows. You can locate 50 foot water off the Totten Trail boat ramp, north of refuge headquarters and north of Nelson Bay.

The perch are not bad mostly 8 to 11 inches. The walleyes are on the small side, averaging about 13.5 to 14 inches. Some are nicer.

There are still some reports of nicer fish being caught in shallow water but I think that is a real hit & miss deal. Here today, none tomorrow.

www.sixmilecorner.com


----------

